# 67 GTO exhaust resonators



## ope28 (Feb 14, 2013)

Working on my 67 HO GTO automatic, and trying to put it back as "correct" as I can afford. Automatic cars originally came with exhaust resonators. I've called all over the place, and Gardner exhaust is about the only people that seem to have them. However, you can't buy them from Gardner unless you buy a complete $1000+ exhaust system. Y'all seen them anywhere for sale? If they are not out there, at some point I might have to find an original car with resonators and see if I can reproduce a set myself.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hens teeth. If it were me, and I wanted it to look correct, I'd probably get some 3" or 3.5" pipe and cut it to length and neck it down and weld it in. They wouldn't be factory, but they'd look 'correct' and be CHEAP.


----------



## ope28 (Feb 14, 2013)

Not a bad idea. Finding the original dimensions would be helpful though. I've been scouring the summit and Jegs catalogs looking at their resonators. Without dimensions though its just a guess. The best pictures I've seen of an original resonator as well as repro are in the Gardner exhaust site. From that I can do a bit of guessing on the dimensions.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I know these guys can do it: Waldron's Exhaust, car exhaust, truck exhaust, exhaust pipes, mufflers

Order online or call 800-503-9428.

This pic shows the 69 style resonators. They can do the other version, too.
And you can just buy the parts you need...


----------



## ope28 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks! I will let you know what they say.


----------



## ope28 (Feb 14, 2013)

Called Waldron's. Super helpful guys. They say that they can build them. $45 for Aluminized and $75 for SS. They had drawings and specs, and they are sending me pictures. Thanks jmt455 for the tip. I can't believe that I am excited about getting resonators built, but restoring these cars gets kind of gets in your blood!


----------



## papasmurf.1948 (Nov 24, 2021)

ope28 said:


> Working on my 67 HO GTO automatic, and trying to put it back as "correct" as I can afford. Automatic cars originally came with exhaust resonators. I've called all over the place, and Gardner exhaust is about the only people that seem to have them. However, you can't buy them from Gardner unless you buy a complete $1000+ exhaust system. Y'all seen them anywhere for sale? If they are not out there, at some point I might have to find an original car with resonators and see if I can reproduce a set myself.


----------



## papasmurf.1948 (Nov 24, 2021)

When I bought my 69 GTO brand new the first thing I did was have the dealer remove the resonates from my car!


----------

